# calcium supps



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

hi i am currently undergoing ivf
nearly at EC
i have a milk allergy and dont really have any dairy and am not keen on soya etc so am concerned re my calcium intake
i am taking a preconceptual vit supp but it only has 12% of the rda of calcium.....should i be taking a calcium supp if so how much should i take ?
tahnks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,

Low calcium levels are really very rare, although dairy is a rich source of calcium it is also present in most other foodstuffs. It is highly unlikely you would need to supplement with other tablets, over and above the extra you are already taking. I'm assuming you've never had any concerns before over your dental health or bone density i.e. history of fractures?

The RDA for calcium in adults is 700 milligrams. Have a look at the food standards agency website for info on calcium content in foods

http://www.eatwell.gov.uk/healthydiet/nutritionessentials/vitaminsandminerals/calcium/?lang=en
http://www.eatwell.gov.uk/asksam/healthydiet/milkanddairyq/#A221058

Best wishes
Maz x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

